# Lens won't focus to infinity



## Kenneth Pelczar (Jan 25, 2015)

Help! I just picked up a Canon FD 20mm 2.8, and haven't developed a roll yet, but through the split screen on my AE-1 I don't get infinity focus with it.  Any advice? I know wide-angles typically have deep depth of field but I would still think the split would align regardless of focal length. I'm guessing this isn't how this lens is intended to operate..........


----------



## Kenneth Pelczar (Jan 25, 2015)

Took this through the VF w/ iPhone 5... You can kinda see it but the ground glass is OOF... This is focused to infinity.


----------



## compur (Jan 25, 2015)

I presume you mean you can't get the two halves of the central split screen to coincide when you try to focus on a distant object. If so, something is definitely amiss as you should be able to do that with any Canon FD lens on any Canon FD mount body. If there is no problem with that body using other lenses then it would indicate something wrong with the lens.

Looking at the focus scale on the lens, will the focus ring turn all the way to the infinity mark?


----------



## Kenneth Pelczar (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup it hits infinity on the focus ring.  This is something I'm gonna have to find a repair shop for isn't it? My 50 1.8 and 70-210 zoom lenses both focus beyond infinity.  Do you know whats involved in a repair like this? Would it be cheaper just to get another one?


----------



## compur (Jan 25, 2015)

Your other lenses focus beyond infinity? Could you elaborate?


----------



## Cruzingoose (Mar 7, 2015)

Some lenses stop just short or just past "infinity". It does not indicate a problem and in all cases will have zero effect on your final image. BUT...... If you are really really picky about it, it is easy to fix. A tiny "jewler's screwdriver kit" available in most hardware stores is required. 

Looking at the focusing ring carefully, you may see THREE tiny screws 120 degrees apart. If not carefully remove the rubber ring and the screws will be underneath. 

Turn the focus to infinity, loosen (just a turn or two) DON'T go too far, they will fall ot never to be found!!! rotate the focus ring back to 30-50 feet mark and slightly tighten the screws. Now looking through the finder adjust focus for "infinity".

Loosen the screws and carefully turn the focus ring to infinity and tighten the screws, replace the rubber and you are done. 

Please note... This calibration procedure will only be accurate for this camera body only.


----------

